# Labrador Retriever Club - Elkton MD



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm placed images of the dogs that ran in the Open at:

http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc2008-1
http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc2008-2
http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc2008-3
http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc2008-4

I have plaved a flash movie version of the images at http://jeffgoodwin.com/lrc-2008/

Does anyone have the results from the trial?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open:

1st Newt Cropper 
2nd Randy Bohn 
3rd Dave Mosher
4th Not sure

Not sure of the james

Sorry didn't get the numbers. Katie


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

JEFF THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR TIME, AND EFFORT, LET ALONE $$ TO MAKE US THIS BEAUTIFUL SLIDE SHOW OF OUR BABIES. WIN, OR "NOT EVEN DO THE TRIPPLE!" LOL
I HOPE EVERYONE OUT THERE APPRECIATES YOUR TIME TO DO THIS FOR US, LIKE I DO.
I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR LETTING ME "BE THERE", WHEN I ACTUALLY WASN'T.
AGAIN, THANKS A MILLION........
JUSTONE'


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Jen. I will be down in Trappe (mostly at the Derby to see my own baby run) next Saturday and up in Newburgh the following Friday (also for the derby) and should bring back more photos from both. I will try to be around for all three days of Long Island's trial in Winslow in three weeks where I will try to focus on the Amateur.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone know the placements in the Amateur???


----------



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Charlie here are the AM results

Am Results

1-John Stouffer-Capone
2-Lynn Yelton-Scooter
3-Newt Cropper-Striker
4-Bob Larson-Harm

Tony


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

TH said:


> Charlie here are the AM results
> 
> Am Results
> 
> ...



Way To Go Bob And Harm!!!!!


----------



## Kim McElwee (Nov 6, 2007)

What great pictures!! Thanks for posting them. May I ask what kind of camera and lens you have?
Thanks, 
Kim


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Agilebon said:


> What great pictures!! Thanks for posting them. May I ask what kind of camera and lens you have?
> Thanks,
> Kim


These were shot with a Nikon D2X and a Nikon 80-400 mm AF VR lens. Average distance to dogs was 50-100 yards.


----------

